# سوف يذهب في الجمعة الرجل الجميل اليوم.



## abdu-ki

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله : 
أرجو من جناكم أن تبينوا لي هل هذه الجملة صحيحة أم لا "سوف يذهب في الجمعة الرجل الجميل اليوم." , و لكم جزيل الشكر
ملاحظة : أريد من وضع كلمة اليوم هنا وصف الجمال بأنه مقيد باليوم فقط , أعني أن الرجل لم يكن جميلا أمس و من المحتمل أن لا يكون غدا ​


----------



## لنـا

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته،
انا شخصيا لم افهم شيئا
اهذه جملة انت كتبتها ام وجدتها خلال بحثك في مكان ما؟


----------



## Hashim

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
و الله يا اخي هذه الجملة غير مفهومة.
هل هي فصحى ام عامية؟ 
 الجملة يجب ان تكون صحيحة قواعديا و تعطي معنى مفيد . ولكن
في هذه الجملة وضع الجار والمجرور قبل الفاعل  
​


----------



## abdu-ki

شكرا جزيلا على الإجابةلنا و هاشم , فقط كنت أريد أن أعرف هل تبدو هذه الجملة صحيحة للعرب .


----------

